# Jungle Pods



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Anybody know what these actually are? I want to [pick up a few but it looks like BJ is out and Josh's doesn't have them. Was thinking Brazil nut shells but they don't seem big enough.


----------



## Frogman8 (Sep 28, 2010)

Don't use the brazil nut shells , they tend to rott,def use the jungle pods . The best thing to do with them is to soak them in water for a day and you won't see mold grow on them


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Ryan, those nut pods I just picked up from BJ at microcosm are solid white with springtails right now, As are my brazil nut pods. I say use both. My imis were sitting on the edge of them last night going to town on a springtail buffet


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

I agree that the mold on the jungle pods has been a great food source for the springs. anyone have a good source for brazil nut pods? I might try doing a whole tank bottom with pods to see how the spring population does.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I think mworks has a viv where he used the nut pods, AND brazil nuts still in their smaller shells along his viv floor, and he said that the spring populations went absolutely apeshit


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

I got my brazil nut pods from black jungle


----------



## johnachilli (Feb 8, 2007)

Brazil nuts in the shell, well I just might have to give that a go. maybe mworks can tell us how this is still working out!!


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

Are you talking about those long monkey pod things? I want the short and stout shell looking deals. Are those in your new hex?


----------



## BlueRidge (Jun 12, 2010)

This is a Brazil nut pod, BlackJungle shows the Jungle pods as coming form the Brazil nut tree.


----------



## frogparty (Dec 27, 2007)

Yeah, those long jungle pods are in my new hex, same type of pod that the dampwood termites colonized. The shorter, squatter pods uin the leuc viv are from bj as well, and Im pretty sure they are brazil nut pods


----------



## fleshfrombone (Jun 15, 2008)

I don't believe the "jungle pods" are brazil nut pods at all. Brazil nut pods are huge. Like the size of a softball. I'd be willing to bet that monkey pod thing Adam had was a Brazil nut pod but not these little things.


----------

